# BMX für fortgeschritte!



## BMXhilfe (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich fahre jetzt schon seit zwei Jahren BMX bin aber mit meinem Bike sehr unzufrieden.Es ist ein Felt 17 kg also voll der MÃ¼ll ! Ich suche ein gutes Bike womit ich gut 360 180 und tailwhips machen kann es sollte bis zu 700â¬ kosten und nicht gebraucht sein ! Wollte mal wissen was ihr mir empfehlen kÃ¶nnt ! Nach einigen Recherchen habe ich das wethepeople trust 2012 nÃ¤her in Betracht gezogen bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher ! Vielleicht kÃ¶nnt ihr mit weiterhelfen nennt mir einfach ein paar Bikes die meinen Anforderungen gerecht werden ! Danke schon mal im voraus !



Ps ich fahre auch manchmal dirt !


----------



## __Felix__ (19. Oktober 2011)

WTP. Mehr ist nicht zu sagen, vielleicht ist dir aufgefallen, dass in jedem "Welches Rad soll ich als Anfänger nehmen" Thread WTP sich als Favorit entpuppt. Das ist auch nicht unbegründet! WTP Kompletträder sind keine Fliegengewichte aber reichen gewichtstechnisch für den Anfang völlig aus, und sind auch extrem stabil und haltbar egal ob Street, Park oder Dirt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BMXhilfe (20. Oktober 2011)

Und das trust oder Envy?!


----------



## RISE (20. Oktober 2011)

Das Envy ist super und das Trust mittlerweile auf jeden Fall ein solides und gutes Mittelklasserad, wobei du für den Preis ein richtig gutes gebrauchtes Rad bekommen düftest.


----------



## biker303 (22. Oktober 2011)

schau dich bei gebrauchten auch ma um.

manchmal bauen sich leue für massenhaft geld ein bike auf fahren es vill 30 mal und dann haben sie keine zeit mehr. paar lackkratzer meistens aber mehr auch nich 
die bekommst du sowieso nach 30 min fahren rein von daher ist es eine überlegung wert.....


----------



## swuzzi (5. Dezember 2011)

Hi 
Sorry das ich mich einklinke, aber ich habe ein ähnliches Problem!

Habe keinerlei Ahnung mehr vom BMX...ist Jahre her!!!
Möchte mir aber eines zusammenbauen.

Bei einer 85 cm Schrittlänge müßte ein ~21" passen,gell?!
WTP Cream      oder      Sunday Funday2    ?


Hat vielleicht noch jemand andere Vorschläge?!

Gruß swuzzi


----------



## RISE (5. Dezember 2011)

Falls gegrindet werden soll, würde ich den Cream schon mal vergessen, da man genau die Schweißnaht in der Kettenstrebe kaputt grindet.


----------



## swuzzi (6. Dezember 2011)

Hi
Ahhhhhhhhhh,das ist mal ne supi Hilfe!!
Sowas kannn natürlich nur ein BMX er wissen!!!
Danke nochmal "Rise"

Und der Sleepless von WTP, hat der auch das Problem mit den Schweißnähten außen?!

Ihr könnt mich gerne mit euren Erfahrungen/Wissen zuballern !!!Wie gesagt, bin Einsteiger.

Vielleicht noch andere, bessere Rahmenvorschläge?!?

Gruß swuzzi


----------



## RISE (6. Dezember 2011)

Der Sleepless sollte gehen, hat aber einen recht kurzen Hinterbau, d.h. er wird sehr wendig sein und bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten u.U. nervös. Das kann einem aber auch liegen. 
Zwei sehr allroundfähige Rahmen wären z.B. der United Mothership und der Cult OS. Kein Schnickschnack, eine gute, mittlerweile fast klassische Geometrie und eine Vielzahl an Oberrohrlängen.

Und wegen der Größe... Das ist Geschmackssache. Vom Ausmessen fürs Fixie weiß ich, dass wir bei den Schrittlängen recht ähnlich sind. Am BMX fahr ich 20,75" und empfinde es als angenehm, wobei mir 21" auch noch ein bisschen lieber wären.


----------



## swuzzi (6. Dezember 2011)

Hi

Ups, von den zwei Herstellern "United Mothership und der Cult OS"
habe ich ja noch garnichts gehört!!! Ist ja auch bei mir kein wunder.

Ein Allrounder ist sicherlich die beste Wahl für mich.Denn ich weiß ja noch garnicht wie ich mich beim tricksen anstelle!! 

Nur welcher Rahmen?!

Sorry Rise, aber jetzt bringst du noch eine Komponente mit ins Spiel
Die Oberrohrlänge/ Hinterbau!! 

Nehme ~ 21 " das steht nunmal fest.
Nur was Kettenstrebenlänge usw. angeht habe ich keinerlei Plan noch vorlieben!!

Marke? Sollte ein sehr guter Hersteller sein, weil das Bike niemals wieder verkauft wird--auch wenn ich nicht fahren sollte. Dann kommt es halt ins 
PC Zimmer gehängt!!! Max für Rahmen = 400 - 550  !!!

Und was mach ich jetzt? Die Auswahl wird immer unübersichtlicher für mich!

swuzzi (vonnearbeitaus)


----------



## Stirni (6. Dezember 2011)

Sehr guter Rahmen? S&M Bikes,Terrible One, Teureren FitBike, FBM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (6. Dezember 2011)

Ja, die sind allerdings auch alle im 500â¬ + Bereich. Aber gut sind sie auf jeden Fall und es ist eben amerikanische Handarbeit.

United und Cult sind Firmen, Mothership und OS jeweils der Name vom Rahmen.


----------



## swuzzi (6. Dezember 2011)

Hi
Okay, dann schaue ich mich mal ein bisserl nach den genannten Marken um!! Vielleicht mal ein paar Links zu Internet Shops außer "Kunstform" oder "Parano"?!

Wie sieht es aus mit dem Rahmenmaterial!! Langt 4130er CrMo??
Lese immer von "4130 CrMo Japanese Sanko Tubing"??

Danke,danke im vorraus!!

Ehrlich gesagt: Hätte nie gedacht das ein Rahmen, Gabel und Räder (BMX) soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo kompliziert sein kann!!!

Aber ich ziehe das jetzt durch--mit Eurer Hilfe natürlich--- Geld liegt ja schon dafür bereit.
Und wenn es nicht abgerufen wird, steckt es der Hauptmann ein!!

swuzzi


----------



## Itone (6. Dezember 2011)

Die meisten aktuellen BMX Rahmen sind aus 4130 CrMo hergestellt.
Das sollte reichen.
Da gibt es dann allerdings noch die "heat-treated" Varianten!
Aber nicht jede Firma laesst ihre Rahmen hitzebehandeln.
Ob diese Rahmen wirklich mehr aushalten kann ich nicht sagen da ich noch nie einen gefahren bin...

Ich fahre selbst seit einiger Zeit einen Rahmen aus normalem 4130er CrMo und hab damit bisher keine Probleme gehabt!

An Shops gibt es in Deutschland noch den Peoplesstore in Koeln!

Ich bestelle aber meistens bei ChainReactionCycles.com oder soulcycle.com
...das sind zwar keine deutschen Shops aber dafuer sind die Lieferzeiten um einiges schneller! (weiss der Geier warum  )

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir damit wenigstens ein wenig weiterhelfen!


----------



## RISE (6. Dezember 2011)

Ich fahre seit kurzem S&Ms gute Supertherm Rohre und kann keinen Unterschied zu Sanko feststellen. Beides hält. Sanko hat den Vorteil, dass es für dich wohl billiger wird.


----------



## swuzzi (6. Dezember 2011)

Aloa

Da ja bekanntlich der Rahmen das Herzstück ist, kommt es mir auf 100 mehr nicht unbedingt darauf an.

Also ist das mit dem Sanko eigentlich zu vernachlässigen!



 Was haltet ihr vom:  S&M B.T.M. Hoder Signature Frame in Gold/Raw?
Finde den recht geil!
swuzzi


----------



## RISE (6. Dezember 2011)

Der ist schon top, der Rahmen. Allerdings sagt der Rohrsatz alleine natürlich nichts über den Rahmen selbst aus. Auch bei den teuren Modellen können sich Fehler einschleichen und auch die gehen selbstverständlich mal kaputt.
Kurz: die teuren sind schon top, die günstigen tun es aber genauso. 

Aber da dir der Rahmen sehr wichtig zu sein scheint, kannst du da bedenklos zum S&M greifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swuzzi (6. Dezember 2011)

Feierabend

Schaue gleich zuhause weiter nach den Sachen...
Hören uns und 
Dankeschön
swuzzi


----------

